# Filthy Norman



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

I have this Norman I play daily and I think it's time to clean. Before I ruin it can anybody give me some pointers. Is there any house hold cleaners I can use or do I have to buy the stuff at the music store. It's really dirty but it's my favorite acoustic. The guitar never want's to go out of tune. I pick this guitar up after doing the lawn, dry walling, gardening I mean I don't even wash my hands and I know, shame on me! but this guitar can take really take a beating. I've had it for about 20 years and my brother had it before me. I stole it off him for a hundred buck's. Here is some pic's of the filth. I would also like to instal a pick up with a volume and tone nob, similar to the J-160E. My buddy (jerk) just bought one and the Norman's sound is guite comparable to it. I know if it works, my buddy (jerk) will be quite pissed off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Whatchew got against the Mormans man?


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Whatchew got against the Mormans man?


I have absolutely nothing against Mormans. My i's smtimes plays trix on me.
Sorry.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

doesnt seem too popular around here, but i always use naptha to break down that kind of filth- i get the big bottles of zippo lighter fluid and apply it with a rag and/or toothbrush- might take a bit of elbow grease-
afterwards a wipe with a wet rag-
wont ruin the finish and it evaporates quickly-
good enough for erlewine, good enough for me-:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good name for a Irish/Celtic kind of band... Seriously.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've never tackled that kind of filth...I'd be tempted to try to scrape it off with something hard but not hard enough to hurt the wood...then I'd be tempted to use fine sand paper...

#1. don't take my advice on this one
#2. wait until you get a definitive answer from someone who has handled that amount of grime before personally


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I use lemon oil on the fret board,,put some on a microfibre cloth and give it a try...


not too much oil though,.....

if you can't clean it ... i'll take the grimey thing off ya for a few buck$


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're kind of on the same wavelength as me. When I first saw the title of the thread I thought "Filthy Norman" would be a good name for a punk rock band.



Starbuck said:


> Sounds like a good name for a Irish/Celtic kind of band... Seriously.


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

Crossroads said:


> I use lemon oil on the fret board,,put some on a microfibre cloth and give it a try...
> 
> 
> not too much oil though,.....
> ...


Filthy or not. Why would I want to sell my favorite acoustic?
C'mon now, Really.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

fraser said:


> doesnt seem too popular around here, but i always use naptha to break down that kind of filth- i get the big bottles of zippo lighter fluid and apply it with a rag and/or toothbrush- might take a bit of elbow grease-
> afterwards a wipe with a wet rag-
> wont ruin the finish and it evaporates quickly-
> good enough for erlewine, good enough for me-:smile:


+1 for this advise. Naptha (Ronsonol lighter fluid) will cut through just about anything. With that amount of buildup you may need several passes at it.

Make sure you work in a well ventilated area, with no open flame sources. Lighter fluid is flammable:banana:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

59Jr,

You DO know that we're going to want to see before and after photos, right??? :smile:


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

Gilliangirl said:


> 59Jr,
> 
> You DO know that we're going to want to see before and after photos, right??? :smile:


Well, obviously you've seen the before pic's and yes, I will show you the after.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

This is going to sound sort of weird but...
My wife uses Avon Bubble Bath for cleaning everything. The weird part is that it really works!
The dirtier the project the stronger she mixes it. Now, we both use it to clean our motorcycles. Even the real greasy parts like around the sprockets. Best part is that it's totally green, bio degradable, won't harm the environment and non flammable.
I'd suggest using a small about mixed 50 / 50 with water. Apply using an old tooth brush to clean the grime off the fret board. If it'll take that grime off, (and I'm confident it will) then use a soft cloth to apply it to the rest of the guitar. Do small areas at a time though and wipe it off with clear water and dry before moving on. Like in the Karate Kid movies think, Bubble Bath on / Bubble Bath off. When it's totally cleaned and dried then apply small amounts of lem-oil to the fret board. Rub it in and let it sit. Repeat until it won't soak up any more. Then thoroughly wipe off any excess. It's a Norman with a satin finish so use what ever wood preservative you fancy on the body and neck.
Dude, once it's clean try and keep it that way. When ever you're finished playing it always wipe it down. Evey time you change the strings you should be giving it a full detailed cleaning. It's you're favorite guitar, show it some love!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*You could try*

A very old worn cotton T-shirt and a tad of water and use some good ol fashion elbow grease and wipe her down a tad more often, most of it is probably just some old sweat and a touch of dirt form dirty hands, so it should come off with just a bit of work, me I have never been a fan of putting any chemical on a guitar, mind you I have never seen a guitar get so much grime build-up either so good luck.Ship


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

+1 on the Avon Bubble Bath! It's good for cleaning LOTS of stuff (makes me wonder just how good for your skin it could be) But it's cheap. Also try one of those microfiber cloths. Go the the dollar store and get them for a buck. No need to pay $8.95 at a music store. they work really well for polishing.

http://bridgett.maddoc.net/sales/bubblebath.html


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok I write to you about my experience.
I had a B-50. Its typical problem with old Norman finsih.
It's not dirt. The neck varnish is scrapped.
First, is it a screwed neck? If yes,it would be easy to repair it.

What i did?
I pulled out the neck and i striped the varnish.
I sanded the neck many time till it was very soft and in the end i took a steel wool.

I used varnish with a terebenthine mix and i applied many (9)thin applications with a sand job between each.

It took me one week. I took my time to be carefull.

Read a book or find site about varnish and follow their advices.

I did that and it was successful. I succeed to sell the guitar, and the guy wrote to me long time after to tell me his satisfaction!.

For the rest of the guitar use Nafta like other guy said.

Don't care for the rest, check the Willie Nelson's guitar!:banana:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Filthy Norman. I thought raincoat in the park.


----------

